# Lake Trout at The Gorge (now with pics)



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Last weekend, I took my dad and boys to Manilla to fish for Lake Trout. This is something that we try to do every year. In the past, we have had to stay in one of the local motels of which some are so terrible, that the mice have packed up their stuff and moved out. This year, we found these new cabins a couple of miles south of Manilla. We loved. It had a private pond that was stocked the day we arrived with Tigers and Rainbows. The boys had a total blast catch these fish. There was even a paddle boat for the boys.

As for the fishing, we did well and caught one 30 pounder and quite a few pups up to 10 lbs. My dad was the one who caught the big one with a great big tube jig. The fish was exactly 30 pounds and was 40 inches long. My dad was just beside himself with joy. I can't explain how great this made me feel that I took him fishing that day. My dad immediately decided to keep the fish and mount it since it was the biggest fish he had ever caught. We took the fish to Sid Killian in West Jordan. Seeing the room full of fish that Mr. Killian had caught and did the taxidermy work was an amazing treat in itself. This man can carve a fish out of wood to the finest realistic detail and paint it to look just like a real trout. He is an amazing artist in more ways than one when it comes to displaying a fish on a wall.

This was the second most enjoyable fishing trip I have ever had. I guess the best fishing day I had was when I took my wife on a date before we were married, in a tin tub on Fishlake. I was plugging for Mac and caught a 20 pounder right at dark. Anyhow, spend time with your dads and your kids while you have the chance. You don't want to be the person who looks back and says "I wish I'd have take them fishing when I had the chance."


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Lake Trout at The Gorge*

Okay. Figured out how to compress pictures with Microsofts picture manager.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Lake Trout at The Gorge*

I know what you're talking about; I've stayed in a few of those hotels. 
Actually last year we stayed in those cabins and there were very nice. http://www.rockyridgeoutpost.com/

We're headed up to the Gorge this weekend but the cabins were booked. So we'll be staying in a tent this weekend, less chance of being eating by wild animals.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Lake Trout at The Gorge*

Good trip. It's cool that you got your Dad out and he nailed a big mac.


----------



## tubbyama (Oct 14, 2008)

Great report!
I'd love to jig the gorge for those monsters but, Ive never done it before and I'm sure the learning curve is steep. On the east coast where I grew up we use jigs for all sorts of offshore critters, and that Mac jigging stuff reminds me of those times.
Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tubbyama: It is a STEEP learning curve figuring out how to catch them jigging. Unfortunately, most of the people who know how to catch them offer no help at all. They believe the big fish belong to them solely. :roll: 
If you ever hit Bear lake, i will tell you everything i know about those fish and how to catch them. The techniques i use up there don't seem to work near as good at the Gorge.
Great job WN!


----------



## tubbyama (Oct 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Tubbyama: It is a STEEP learning curve figuring out how to catch them jigging. Unfortunately, most of the people who know how to catch them offer no help at all. They believe the big fish belong to them solely. :roll:
> If you ever hit Bear lake, i will tell you everything i know about those fish and how to catch them. The techniques i use up there don't seem to work near as good at the Gorge.
> Great job WN!


Thanks Man for the offer.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll trade Gorge and Fishlake info for Bear Lake info. PM me whoever wants some advice. :lol:


----------

